# Washing car without water supply



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I live in a flat so to wash my car I can only use buckets, which is a chore and makes it hard to rinse off the car

My local petrol station now has a self service jet wash, which makes it a lot easier to remove dirt without rubbing it in. I don't use the 'brush' hose they use as god knows what ingrained dirt that has, nor do I use the chemical washes it has, just plain water. However, it is also high power so I cannot fill a bucket (I tried), so to use a sponge and shampoo is very hard

So my question is, how do others in this situation wash their car?

If I could fill the bucket at home with shampoo and drive it there, that would be best, but I don't have a large enough lidded container for that


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Learn to fill the bucket.... it can be done!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Get yourself something like this.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bicycle-Motorb ... 8DTQQP09FC

Hoggy


----------



## Vmlopes (May 5, 2019)

Don't use a sponge is first thing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Get yourself something like this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bicycle-Motorb ... 8DTQQP09FC
> 
> Hoggy


Those things are not very good you can't get enough pressure better with the Sealey rechargeable one that's also on there


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Learn to fill the bucket.... it can be done!


Water just went everywhere, the washer is basically on or off so it is always high power



Vmlopes said:


> Don't use a sponge is first thing


Well it's actually a wash mitt thing

As for the portable washers I wondered how good they would actually be. Do they not use a lot of water then?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Have a look at something like this

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/ ... gJhXPD_BwE


----------

